# Roach Colony + Box + Food + Water



## CraigS (Oct 8, 2010)

I am moving and will be switching to buying food for my Bearded Dragon now. So I want to get rid of the Roach colony ASAP, I am in the Boston, UK area and preferable want them collected as the box is too big to post.

They have been cleaned out completely today and I have water crystals and dry food to last for some time. I did not count M/F but you can see from the picture that it is a large enough colony to feed from. For the past few months I have kept the heating low so there is a low amount of young roaches but they are still slowly breeding. This colony is sure to explode if kept at a decent temperature.










I accept offers, although the sooner you can pick them up the lower I will accept.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

CraigS said:


> I am moving and will be switching to buying food for my Bearded Dragon now. So I want to get rid of the Roach colony ASAP, I am in the Boston, UK area and preferable want them collected as the box is too big to post.
> 
> They have been cleaned out completely today and I have water crystals and dry food to last for some time. I did not count M/F but you can see from the picture that it is a large enough colony to feed from. For the past few months I have kept the heating low so there is a low amount of young roaches but they are still slowly breeding. This colony is sure to explode if kept at a decent temperature.
> 
> ...


Stick it in the classifieds mate, but you must state a price


----------

